# Stolen Rolex Thunderbird with white MOP with Dia. Dial



## BigWaveDave

*Stolen Rolex Datejust Thunderbird , White MOP SERTI w/ Dia. Dial*

Stolen through mail fraud in New York. It was sent to a Allie Zegan in East Elmhurst, New York, 11369 with a promis to pay, but, I never got the money. this happened on Feb. 19, 2008. This person uses fake PayPal Logo's to deceive. I was swindled through eBay by this person. Any info would be greatly appreciated. This watch is rare, very unique and discontinued. the sale was to help me get a Cornia transplant so I could see. Included both boxes and everything that came with it. There is also a Amber Stan , A. Stan , or P[email protected] , [email protected] pretending to be "Allie Zegan". if you com across any of these individuals or emails contact the Brooklyn Police in New York city, District Attorney or IC3.gov. These people are criminals. Again, Beware, its an eBay scam through fake PayPal accounts.

Rolex Thunderbird Date just 2T Turn-o-graph

White Mother of Pearl face with diamonds.Oyster band with many scratches on back of band.

Model # 11623

Serial # P434651


----------

